
French police investigate wave of horse killings as satanic rituals suspected - woldemariam
https://news.yahoo.com/french-police-investigate-wave-horse-184931026.html
======
gus_massa
The story and mutilations look very similar to the epidemic of chupacabras
attacks that we had in Argentina in 2002. It was covered for a month by all
the major newspaper and TV stations. [spoiler alert: it was just the
misclassifications of the result of mice and foxes and other animals eating
the corpse]

Autotranslations:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fes.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FChupacabras%232000-2010)

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.clarin.com%2Fsociedad%2Fenigma-
vacas-mutiladas-reportado-investigadoras-internet_0_rysldiNeAYe.html)

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.clarin.com%2Fsociedad%2Fvacas-
muertas-mutiladas-ratones-campo-zorros_0_H1EGBcNgAtx.html)

